# CPU Fan increases speed



## PJPM (Nov 6, 2008)

My computer's fan increases speed on it's own. This reduces the speed of my computer operation. If I insert a CD game disk, it will slow down the fan to normal (Quiet) speed most of the time. I have just delt with it for the past 2-3 months, but now it is starting to get on my nerves. Any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and tempretures and post them


----------



## rustyjeep (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd check the temp and see if it's staying constant. It sounds like your computer is doing what it should - increasing speed when it needs to.

Maybe you just need to replace the fan with a quieter one that has the same CFM

---------------------
Terry
My PC troubleshooting website | My FPS games website


----------

